# The Slipper Orchids by E. F. Hennessy



## Heather (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anyone have this book? http://www.amazon.com/slipper-orchids-Esm%E9-Franklin-Hennessy

I just found this little review and it sounded sort of pretty. So, I thought I'd wonder if anyone had it and if it was nice, and/or useful, or not. 

*The Slipper Orchids*
By Diane Stahl, Librarian 
From the January, 2004, Newsletter
I have chosen to feature an exquisitely illustrated book simply entitled The Slipper Orchids. This oversized collection, first published in 1989, features 104 life-sized watercolor illustrations by Esmé F. Hennessy, a world renown, and self-taught botanical artist. Tessa A. Hedge, an orchidophile who has won awards for the plants in her collection, also contributes to the text. 
Selenipedium, Phragmipedium, Criosanthes, Cypripedium and Paphiopedilum are all represented in this one tomb. Part I gives us the Introduction, Nomenclature and Registration of Orchid Hybrids, Cultivation, and Taxonomy. Chapter 2 on Cultivation includes paragraphs on Habitats, Light, Temperature and Humidity, Growing Media and Containers, Dividing and Repotting, and Pests and Diseases for each genera. Part I ends with maps illustrating the geographical distribution of the five Genera. Part II gives us Representative Species of the five genera of Slipper Orchids, and Part III illustrates many man-made hybrids. Each color plate includes a detailed description of the species' feature, habitat and history of the introduction into cultivation. 
I found that reading this selection provides an excellent opportunity to browse the many color plates of species and hybrids of slippers. It's a nice way to select those plants that may lend themselves well to a collection or to become more intimately acquainted with varieties you already own.
Note: In the coming months I will be listing all the books in our library including the Table of Contents for each on the couleeorchids.com web site. I hope this will facilitate finding needed information. If there are any suggestions to improve the accessibility of our library, feel free to contact me at 526-4314. I will look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 24, 2006)

It's a very nice book. The illustrations are beautiful and the text is detailed and very useful. It covers some cyps, phrags, a sel, and most of the paphs, but it's not a complete monograph of the slippers.

--Stephen


----------



## Heather (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I figured you might know.  
It was more the illustrations I was interested in anyway. I'm developing a love of botanical prints today. 

On a related note, Stephen, do you know of a good place to find photos of plates from Lindenia, other than your web site?


----------



## silence882 (Sep 24, 2006)

no I do not...

I borrowed the 5 volume translation set via inter-library loan (the ILL people were obviously annoyed at me, as the set weighed about 50 pounds). WorldCat says the Harvard botany library has a copy of the set, though, if you're ever out that way.

And someone on OGD in the UK is selling the set for 450 pounds...

--Stephen


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 24, 2006)

I have this book...in fact, I was going to mention it on the books thread but forgot...or maybe I just got distracted by all the other interesting posts...It is a great book. Beautiful illustrations, and I found it particularly interesting for its treatment of the hybrids. There is no shortage of great books that deal with species, but books that treat hybrids well are few and far between. I definitely recommend it. Take care, Eric


----------

